# Playalinda Beach



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

Today was not an end to a good fishing trip. I had all my thoughts together on making this post with pictures. Until I went to pick up the pictures from the one hour service. Two roll of film (48 pics) don't exist. We have a small automatic camera that you put the film in and pull out the end and hook it on the little wheel and close the back. Simple right? Not for my wife. she loaded the film by opening the back and puting the film in and closing the camera. Did not pull the film out to engage it. I had pics of fish that I had caught on my last four trips. Including one of my very first keeper snook. The digital generation is about to aquire an old-schooler.

Any way I went to Playalinda yesterday and had a good day with a surprise. I caught 4 big Pompano(2 - 3 lbs.), three nice whiting and lots of bluefish. All of the fish were caught on dead shrimp. Tried Sand Fleas for the Pomps and no takers. My surprise came close to the end of the day.

I had waded out to about waist deep water and made my cast and was returning to shore. I stepped out of the water and turned around to watch my line as I walked back to my rod holder. There in the surf in about 2 feet of water was a shark about 7 feet long, exactly where I stepped out of the water. It made one he** of a turn as if he had been zeroed in on something. ME? I don't know the answer to that but, what I do know is that I did not get another bite after that. Fished another hour and packed it up.


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

Egads! a shark! pfff, you're supposed to jump on his back and wrestle him

sucks about your film not getting used right. But it sounds like you did good fishing and I'll take your word for it


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Bet you*

Didnt go back in the water after that Many moons ago, I use to put mullet(Dead) in my pocket when we fish the surf (forgive me cause i was young and dumb) one nite while walking back to shore (after casting) There was this huge crash of water behind me. (i almost crap in my pants) my older brother was in the lights and said this huge tail came out and slap the water....It took a long time for me to go back into the water...and that was ankle deep And after talking to a few guys about sharking on the beach, most of them say they don't go into the surf to cast anymore. heh heh..My older brother did a killing selling shark jaws, (During the time Jaws came out) He fish on the sunglow pier off Daytona....and when they hook up to a huge shark, they manhandle it back on the beach....Again this was a long!!!time ago, when the piers didnt care about you fishing for sharks......But there was some huge sharks, caught off that pier during that time. I left to Join the Marines, so i never got a chance to do that type of fishing.....Now after all these years i am thinking about it.....It's that midlife thing we man go thru....some guys want to chase young girls, i want to go after Sharks....something wrong with that picture...heh heh...


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

Jettypark28,

I'm already past the midlife thing, I think? But, since Saturday I can't get the thought of the shark out of my mind. I don't think I'll go back in the water for a while. Even though I keep telling myself more people are struck by lightning than attacked by sharks. How did you get over it??


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I was at lot #1 a few weeks back, wading out as far as I could throwing plugs for blues. Saw one big wave crest and there was a shark about 6', blacktip or bull, riding the wave right towards me. Kept right on pitching the lures, no worries. I figure that when God wants me to go, that's when my time is up. I don't worry about sharks, it's the jellyfish that concern me.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I*

started fishing more on the shore bound objects  But it just when away with time, I still think about it...I just dont fish stupid anymore...Don't wade in muddy water, late afternoon, "real early" morning(i still do this, and still worry heh heh) Don't really get to far if there is alot of bait in the water. And don't have any bait on you Yes i also belive when my time is up, it doesnt really matter. But i am not going to help it anymore then i have too A couple of years ago we had alot of attacks and some deaths(Fla). From sharks but if you look at all the attacks the people who got hurt or killed. Broke one or more of these rules...one that i forgot is going pass the first sandbar on most beaches...thats where most sharks swims....The bull shark is one of the worst Sharks around Period!!!! they have claim more lives world wide then any other shark alive....And we so happen to have alot of these guys. Just follow the rules, and don't worry if you are alittle worry about going out there.....It will pass. You got one right up close too you, and thats something that doesnt go away overnite.....


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

Jettypark and Eman,

like both of you I believe that when it's my time I'm going no matter what I'm doing. I will be 61 in less than a month and have had three accidents in my life that should have killed me. But, the hand of God intervened and saved me. I also believe that you don't tempt fate. So I do obey the rules and don't take chances. But, that episode in my life scared the **** out of me. Coming from the commercial fishing industry many years ago I know what even a small shark can do to something that is much greater in size than it is. Maybe it is this that bothers me some. I hope you guys are right and the fear will fade before I turn 100.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm with Emanuel, when my time comes it will come. And since I target those bad boys for a good pull whenever I see them, my time might be far sooner than his.  
Either way all you have to remember is you never see the one that hits you. General Patton said this of shell fire to his troops. But it seems to hold true for shark attacks too. If you see the shark, the element of surprise is off and that lazy opportunist is on his way to something else. Then again, maybe he's hugry and you've just gotta go.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Plus, I'm only 26 and I've already used up my 9 lives long time ago. Just goes to prove the old saying that God looks after children and idiots. God is definitely watching over me because I should have been dead by now with all the times I've come close to walking towards that light that seems strangely like a lit fishing pier at night where the fish never stop biting, the tourons are non-existent, and the beer never runs out.


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

Sorry guys but if my time is up I sure as hell do not want it ended by a shark , I cannot imagine that would be very quick heh . 


I know it would look OVERLY goofy but checkered waders or something? , I remember hearing something about how sharks do not like checkered patterns due to how their vision/brain works . I figure it would be a good idea to at least find some checkered board shorts for added "comfort" at least in your mind .


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I am*

like most of you guys, I have done so many crazy crap during my younger years,that i should have been pushing up daisy by now. Hell my guts even blew up over a sickness that i have. That night they called all my famliy and friends and told them i wasnt going to see morning. Well that was when i was 24, I will be hitting 47 this year. And have been thru alot, mostly from being in the wrong place at the wrong time. Like in anything else there are rules to follow and when you break these rules. That when you are going to get hurt...by the way Patton lose more men, then any other General in history i belive. So he play with other people lives not his own. So his words never meant much to most(grunts). Even our own head of states were worry about him. Don't forget he was the guy that wanted to keep on marching into Russia Everyone is right about Sharks if they wanted us they would be no stopping them....But i just don't want to run into the one that didnt read that memo


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

OtterPop said:


> I know it would look OVERLY goofy but checkered waders or something? , I remember hearing something about how sharks do not like checkered patterns due to how their vision/brain works . I figure it would be a good idea to at least find some checkered board shorts for added "comfort" at least in your mind .


OtterPop,

If you find any checker board shorts let me know. 
I'll be looking for checker board pants. If I find any I'll let you know. 

Serious? Hail yes! I would look like Pinky Lee if I knew it would keep the sharks at bay.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

markdido's motto:

"If you're in past your knees, you're part of the food chain!"


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

Mark, I like that saying. I'll keep that in mind. I usually have to launch a yak with bloody baits in waist deep water this time of year (due to higher waves) and I guess I'm just waiting for the right fish to cycle my energy back into that chain. I've never heard of the checkered pattern and I wouldn't hold much hope for it. Sharks have limited color vision but one thing they really pick up on is contrast. It's how they hunt so well in low light and find camoflauged animals. There noses and electrosenses help, but those don't pinpoint nearly as well as the eye. So a checkered pattern seems to me like a method to increase the amount of contrast on you. I'll lwt you guys in on a sure fire secret to avoid a shark attack...move to Wyoming and take up fly fishing for trout. 
On the subject of sharks. Does anyone think they'll still be running as hard as they have lately by Thanksgiving weekend? My pops is coming down with the rest of my family for the holidays and i wouldn't mind showing him what a real fish pulls like. He primarily fishes for trout and bass, time for him to feel the sea. I figure blues adn big jacks should keep him having a good time. But I wouldn't mind scoring a biter.


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

*Lot #9 (11 - 18)*

Arrived at lot #9 at 6 AM. My choice because no one was there. Picked a spot that had a beautiful outflow with no wave breaking in it. Set-up and mde my first cast. Boom - 2 lb. Pompano. Next cast - nothing. Third cast - nothing. It seemed that everything moved on down south. Then I saw some flashes in the wave faces. one fish, two fish, Bluefish, Bluefish. Put the cut mullet on and the game began. For the rest of my day it was one Bluefish after another. Caught so many that I was able to cull and keep my limit of only the big ones(about 3 lbs. each). The smoker will be busy today.

It was amazing to watch how much the beach can change right in front of you. By three o'clock the outflow area had moved south by about 100 yards. There was a mild current there that flowed south with the waves coming from the northeast. I believe the Pompano were there but beyond the outer bar. And the way the wave were breaking on shore it was next to impossible to get out very far to make the long cast. To stand on shore and cast would have been trying to make a 180+ yard cast each time. Ideal weight to fight the wind and the current was 6 ozs. It was a beautiful day in the neighbor hood.

Don't know what they were catching in lot #10 where I was last weekend but it was crowded.

Tight lines to all and hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving. I will be in North Carolina with my family and trying to do a little fishing along the OBX.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2006)

I am neither a child or an idiot (my opinion). But being 71 and a vet I know my God looks after me.
I am not very computer literate however and do not know how to post a topic. Help?


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I am neither a child or an idiot (my opinion). But being 71 and a vet I know my God looks after me.
> I am not very computer literate however and do not know how to post a topic. Help?


Just go to the forum you want to post it in, and then click NEW THREAD at the top of the page....


----------

